# Connecting my PC to TV (for Gaming)



## soumo27 (Mar 17, 2011)

Ok Recently I got hold of a Samsung 26" inch LCD TV....It supports HDMI and USB Connectivity and also there are some more ports on the TV whose uses, I am not aware of, 

I am wanting to connect my PC to the TV for Gaming purposes only. Can it be possible with my config?

AMD Phenom X2 550 BE
Asus M2968AM PLUS
Iball 500 W 
HD 4350 ATI
2 GB RAM

And Whats the price of a HDMI Cable and where is it available from?

Thank You


----------



## Joker (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Connecting my PC to TV(for Gaming)*

if ur hd 4350 has a HDMI port then u can use a HDMI cable.

hdmi cable should be 150-200 and should be available everywhere.


----------



## VarDOS (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Connecting my PC to TV(for Gaming)*

Your HD4350 will not be supporting full resolution play on the LCD TV. Better upgrade the graphics card.


----------



## soumo27 (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: Connecting my PC to TV(for Gaming)*



Joker said:


> if ur hd 4350 has a HDMI port then u can use a HDMI cable.
> 
> hdmi cable should be 150-200 and should be available everywhere.



Thanks for the info. So How can I know if thats supported in my GPU!? Do I need to contact the dealer or check it out myself??



VarDOS said:


> Your HD4350 will not be supporting full resolution play on the LCD TV. Better upgrade the graphics card.



  I can no way upgrade anything at the moment... Well i use 1333*768 on mah pc! Will that be supported thru HDMI??


----------



## rajan1311 (Mar 18, 2011)

You dont need to upgrade anything....your graphics card will do, but you will not be really be able to game well at 1080p. Its good enough for movies though.... check this guide, pretty much covers all you need to do..

Connect Your PC to TV


----------



## soumo27 (Mar 18, 2011)

THanks for the link! I checked my Pc and found that I do not have a HDMI Port but the other two types are present! I can work it out now, I guess!


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 19, 2011)

I have a HD4350. It has a DVI output. Get a DVI to HDMI cable. It will take the output from DVI and deliver to the HDMI port in your TV.

Also DVI and HDMI are the same except that HDMI also encodes audio. And yeah, while you'll be able to play 1080p movies flawlessly from your hard drive or DVD, it will falter at playing games at such a high resolution.

This is how the cable should look like.
*www.yow-wow.com/images/hdmidviaa.jpg


----------



## soumo27 (Mar 19, 2011)

thnx for the suggestion.

And with the dvi to hdmi cable, will i be getting audio too or i need another cable for getting the audio on my tv.?

And what will be the max. resolution at which I can play games?

Because I want to make this connection specifically for playing games, as I can watch HD Movies via USB only on my TV.


----------



## VarDOS (Mar 19, 2011)

@Rajan: that's what I said to him, he won't be able to play @ full resolution. But he will surely able to play movies.

@soumo: AFAIK, since your output is DVI you won't be able to get audio from that. also you will be able to play games at u r current resolution in medium detailing. but that will look bad.. 1080p = not possible in u r case. you should atleast have GTS250 or similar end card for running few old games at 1080p


----------



## soumo27 (Mar 19, 2011)

oh i see


----------



## rajan1311 (Mar 20, 2011)

You will need the DVI to HDMI connector that you got with your graphics card. With that, you will get audio also, else you will not get audio, you will need to connect external speakers....

Again, only the DVI - HDMI converter that you get with your graphics card (or any other ATI graphics card) will give you audio also. So if you dont have one, go to the member's market and ask for one, many have it and will not use it, should cost you around Rs200 odd.


----------

